# Another Chip question



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions on my earlier post about performance chips. GIAC seems like a good option. I called to get the chip details and they mentioned it would NOT change the transmission setting [from economy to sport] and that this is by a separate chip for the tranny only. could the woman I spoke with be incorrect? If she is correct, how do I go about changing the transmission setting to sport?


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Another Chip question (flavin42)*

no shes right its a dif chip, personally i have the 6 speed sport package, so i dont know where to get a chip for the auto tranny,sry man


----------



## onuripples (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Another Chip question (jnesta21)*

someone mentioned on another forum that putting the stick into tiptronic mode and NOT shifting it yourself is essentially sport mode. it will redline before it shifts. hope that helps a little.


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Another Chip question (flavin42)*

I called back to get more information. I misunderstood to some degree, the chip does help with shifting quicker and at higher rev but not as much as making adjustments to the tranny chip. I just get annoyed by the delay when you punch the W8. I was hoping the chip would take care of this, I'll take SOME improvement over none. After all, one can go crazy trying to make small improvements


----------



## MP33dave (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Another Chip question (flavin42)*

What number did you dial?? I couldn't find the number listed on the site. I just got a 2004 W8 6MT and wanted to ask them about a ECU flash. For some reason the 2004 is NOT listed on the GIAC site as an option.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Another Chip question (MP33dave)*

just e mail them man the will tell u the closest people that do the ecu flash for the w8. like for me i live in wisconsin, i emailed them and the told me the closest people to me were dub werks. that will be the easiest way to get the flash


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Another Chip question (flavin42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flavin42* »_ how do I go about changing the transmission setting to sport?

This can be done with a VagCom. I had this done on my '02 W8. 
Details can be found here:
http://www.passatworld.com/for...18567


----------

